# Kaith, visibility and such.



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 20, 2004)

Just a note so folks don't think I'm ignoring them.  I've got about 50 unread PM's in my inbox right now and am working through them as I can.  With the recent staff changes, plus the 'real world' commitments, I pop into MT as I can, but am doing little posting/reading/etc other than the occationsl technical tweak.  With some luck, I'll be back to at least a daily regular round by mid-July.

Until then, please contact the admin team for administrative issues, and a Moderator for forum-moderation issues.


Thank you, and please try not to get too many cracker crumbs on the rug in the lounges.  

-Bob


----------



## Seig (Jun 20, 2004)

The rule of thumb is this,

During the week contact me first for admin issues,
unless Cthulu is online.

On weekends, contact Rich Parsons first for admin issues, unless Cthulu is online.

Seig


----------

